#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Waarom? warm worden/smelten van kabels

## Dikke Foaf

Zit weer in een discussie met iemand.
Vandaar hier even de vraag:
Waarom wordt een kabel warm die recht ligt.
Waarom wordt een opgerolde kabel warm en soms best wel heet (verlengkabel op zo'n rolleke, je kent dat wel).


Volgens mij valt dit puur terug op het feit dat die kabel een weerstand heeft en dus vermogen verstookt, de opgerolde kabel kan die warmte niet kwijt waardoor hij steeds heter wordt.

Iemand anders komt hier beweren dat dit is doordat de opgerolde kabel een spoel vormt, echter is het totale magnetische veld rond die kabel toch 0? Hij beweert dan dat dit niet helemaal 0 is omdat de geleiders niet op elkaar liggen maar naast elkaar, waar ik mee akkoord ga, maar hoe groot is het effect van dat kleine resterende veld?

Welk is de juiste verklaring en waarom of is het een combinatie van beide?

Graag wetenschappelijk onderbouwde reacties.

----------


## jadjong

Wanneer je een te grote stroom door een te dunnen kabel probeert te halen wordt de weerstand van de kabel groter. Kabels met een grote weerstand gaan werken als een gloeilamp en worden dus warm, als je te lang doorgaat zelfs rood.

Waarom wordt een haspel/rol dan nog heter? Alles zit dicht bij elkaar waardoor warmte minder makkelijk weg kan als bij een kabel die volledig uitgerold ligt. Daarom geldt voor een opgerolde hapsel een andere maximale belasting dan voor een afgerolde haspel.

----------


## test12

De warmte ontwikkeling in een opgerold of uitgerold snoer is nagenoeg gelijk.
De weerstandstoename door de zelfinductie en warmte zijn verwaarloosbaar. 
Het verschil zit in de oppervlakte waardoor warmte kan worden afgevoerd, zoals al gemeld is.
Bij een haspel hebben alleen de buitenste windingen een redelijke warmte afvoer, de binnenste windingen zitten lekker warm ingepakt. De weerstand om warmte aftevoeren voor de binnenste windingen is enorm toegenomen t.o.v. van een losliggend snoer. De buren zijn bijna net zo warm of nog net iets warmer en je kunt de warmte alleen maar kwijt aan je net iets koudere buren en zo verder tot de buitenste buren.

gr. Herman

----------


## VERVALLEN

Opgerolde kabel:

Warmte kan idd niet weg van de kabel tov hij afgerold zou zijn.
Ook spoelvorming beperkt dan het vermogen.

Algemeen:


Een kabel is helaas nooit een IDEALE stroom/ spanningsbezorger.
DWZ dat de kabel inderdaad een weerstand heeft. Hoe langer de kabel, hoe groter de weerstand, hoe dunner de kabel, ook hoe groter de weerstand.

De weerstand van de kabel kan je berekenen door tabellen te gebruiken van de elektriciteit.

R kabel is  weerstandscoëfficient van koper x dikte x lengte

De warmte die onstaat is het zogenaamde "joule-effect" of het "joule-vermogen".
Deze ik aangeduid met het kenmerk "Pj"

Pj kabel =   R kabel x I² door de kabel

Dus de stroom werkt dus "kwadratisch". Vandaar de stroom door een kabel beperkt is.

Is het zo wat duidelijk?


DUS ... VERMIJD DAT KABELS WARM WORDEN!!!

Worden ze warm (+ 30 à 40°C dan wel), 

stroom opsplitsen in 2 kabels ofwel dikkere kabel gebruiken!
Ook kabelhaspels steeds volledig afrollen (overschot van kabel in grote open lussen leggen) bij gebruik van grote vermogens (vanaf 2000W zeker doen!)


Is dit zowat duidelijk nu, of zijn er nog vragen?


Greets

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Dan toch de vraag nog even benadrukken, heeft het magnetische aspect hier iets mee te maken of is het echt verwaarloosbaar?

----------


## test12

Verwaarloosbaar even als de weerstands toename t.g.v. de temperatuur.

gr Herman

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> Verwaarloosbaar even als de weerstands toename t.g.v. de temperatuur.
> 
> gr Herman



Klopt herman!



Magnetisch veld is verwaarloosbaar omdat je aders geïssoleerd zijn. Bij een spoel is de issolatie een laklaagje, dus domt er door dat laklaagje meer magnetische straling vrij.

Geen paniek, met haspels ga je nooit het probleem hebben dat een statieven, metalen asbakken, ijzeren koffers, ... worden aangetrokken en meegesleurd worden naar je kabels! Geen paniek! Enkel je kabels niet warmstoken met de stroom dat ge erdoor wil sturen!

----------


## Gast1401081

We hebben nog een derde factor, de zelfinductie. De spoel zal wel geen groot magnetisch effect krijgen, ( de stroom gaat immers heen EN terug), hij krijgt wel een extra zelfinductie ( intern) te verwerken. Die zelfinductie vormt een redelijke extra weerstand, en die slurpt dus extra vermogen mee, en wordt dus extra warm. (denk maar aan de kookplaat!)
Die warmte kan hij ook nog eens slecht kwijt, waardoor het effect ook nog eens eerder duidelijk wordt.
Maar de factor zelfinductie speelt best een rol, zet er maar eens een cos-phi-meter op.

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> We hebben nog een derde factor, de zelfinductie. De spoel zal wel geen groot magnetisch effect krijgen, ( de stroom gaat immers heen EN terug), hij krijgt wel een extra zelfinductie ( intern) te verwerken. Die zelfinductie vormt een redelijke extra weerstand, en die slurpt dus extra vermogen mee, en wordt dus extra warm. (denk maar aan de kookplaat!)
> Die warmte kan hij ook nog eens slecht kwijt, waardoor het effect ook nog eens eerder duidelijk wordt.
> Maar de factor zelfinductie speelt best een rol, zet er maar eens een cos-phi-meter op.



Daarmee is zei van kabelhaspels bij grote stromen altijd af te rollen en dan de overschot van kabel in grote open lussen op de grond te leggen. Spoeleffekt verdwijnt voor 90%, tegenwerkende zelfinductie verdwijnt dus ook voor 90% en de warmteafvoer van de kabel wordt een groot pak beter! Zodus ... dan is dat probleem toch ook "opgelost"?

Trouwens, vele kabelhaspels zijn tegenwoordig voorzien van een thermo-beveiliging. Een bi-metaaltje zal de stroom naar de kabelhaspel onderbreken bij een bepaalde "overtemperatuur"

Maar deze beveiligingen zijn uiteraard NIET ideaal, en dus geen alternatief om VEILIG te werken.

Grote stromen nodig, splits ze op naar 2 haspels, is al een groot pak veiliger!

----------


## Gast1401081

opsplitsen ? beetje lastig als je 1 volgspot van 2000 watt moet verlengen.
gewoon altijd afrollen, en klaar is klara.

----------


## test12

To Mac: De zelfinductie van een haspel pakweg 100 windingen doorsnede 0,15m breedte gemakshalve ook 0,15m zal als de stroom niet terug zou gaan µ.(n^2).A/l bedragen.
Dit is 4.3,14.10^-7.100.100.0,15/0,15=12,56mH. Echter de stroom vloeit wel terug dus een bifilaire spoel of wikkeling, toegepast o.a bij draadweerstanden om de zelfinductie laag te houden. Als het niet bifilair zou zijn zou de impedantie t.g.v. die zelfinductie bij 50Hz  2.3,14.50.12,56.10^-3= ca 4Ohm bedragen. Echter door de bifilaire werking blijft hier een geringe waarde van over. Dikke vinger minder dan 2%.

gr. Herman

----------


## Gast1401081

ga dat ff narekenen, maar :



ook is een metaal altijd een ptc, met andere woorden : de temperatuurtoename veroorzaakt een weerstandsvergroting. ( en dus meer warmteontwikkeling in je kabel)  Ben nog ff op zoek of dat ook voor het imaginaire gedeelte geldt, maar 1 ding is wel zeker : 

als een haspel uitgerold 3500 W (ca 16A) mag transporteren, dan mag diezelfde haspel opgerold nog geen 30% ( ca 1000W )transporteren, of nog minder.

Bij continue stromen heb je dan ook weer minder last dan bij wisselende vermogens ( sub-versterker, oid) wegens die zelfinductie, die weer een tegenstroom  opwekt, en verder is een zelfinductie stroom een stroom die zijn eigen ontstaan tegenwerkt, maar die wordt wel weer als Mee-stroom-opwekker in de retourleiding gezien, kortom : het is niet zo eenvoudig. 

Die 2 % moet ik nog ff narekenen. Ik geloof meer in een 50 a 75% , met ptc en gebrekkige warmte-afvoer de grootste oorzaak. ik heb m ooit al eens uitgerekend op de hts, maar ben die berekening nog ff aan t zoeken.


Ga het vanmiddag gewoon ff testen, met een 1000 watt lamp. een amperetang, voltmeter en 1 haspel. Wordt vervolgd.

----------


## test12

jaja Mac.

gr. Herman

----------


## Tiemen

Dan toch maar een reactie:

1/ inductie (de kookplaat...) : 

als warmte kan geproduceerd worden via een zuivere spoel of condensator, dan staat de wereld op zijn kop! Aangezien er geen wervelstromen zijn (er is geen kern in je haspel en je frequentie is wel redelijk laag) zal er geen actief vermogen gedissipeerd worden. Al is er spoelwerking (die zoals gezegd door de heen/terugkerende werking zo goed als nihil zal zijn), het doet er niet toe.

2/ weerstandsverandering door deltaT:

alpha= 0.38 ohm/°C voor koper. Voor een temperatuursverandering van 50°, de weerstand x 1.9

voor een draad van 50m, 1.5mm²:

weerstand op 15°C = 0.55 ohm
weerstand op 65°C = 1 ohm

Bij stijgend stroomverbruik stijgt je warmteproductie kwadratisch. Al bij al zal de stijgende weerstand nog meevallen. De spoelwerking is dus duidelijk zo'n urban legend die blijft voortleven maar geen waarheid bevat.

----------


## -Bart-

Zojuist een Arrilite 2000 op een 50 meter neopreen haspel 3x2.5mm2 aangesloten, in zowel op- als afgerolde staat opgenomen en afgegeven vermogen gemeten inclusief cosphi met een gecalibreerde M3860.

En wat schetst mijn verbazing NIET?
Verschil in electrische eigenschappen zijn ONMEETBAAR. Impedantie, reactantie, admittantie zijn te schijven als funktie van de totale lengte als sigma I in de kabel gelijk is aan NUL, zowel in kaars-rechte, opgerolde, of in de vorm van de handtekeing van sinterklaas.

Verschillen in belastbaarheid moeten dus in de thermische hoek worden gezocht.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik mis een paar tienden van volts, op een 5,00 A ingeregelde dimmer met parren.
Volt en Amperemeters zijn gecalibreerde Flukes, met 1 digit achter de komma, dus ergens tussen 0,25 en 0,35 volt. De amperetang geeft ook 0,02 A minder aan, terwijl de voedende kant stabiel bleef. Kabel : 40 meter 1,5 rubber. 
Spanningsval over de kabel tussen onbelast en belast : 
6,1 volt opgerold, 
5,8 volt afgerold.

0,3 volt / 6,1 volt = 4,9% toename van de spanningsval.
5,8 volt / 4,98 A levert een weerstand van 1,164 ohm bij belasting.
Ik heb hier trouwens een fantatsisch hard net, merk ik dus...(NOT) 

oh tiemen : ik heb hier 4,3 e-3 per kelvin staan .
Met ander worden , een weerstand van 1 ohm neemt bij temeratuurstijging van 1 graad 4,3 milliohm toe. Uitgaande van zuiver koper, etc....


Met andere woorden , het effect is er wel, maar niet verontrustend groot..

als mijn buurman weer terug is ( zwaarder afgezekerd) ga ik ff op 10 , en 20 A meten. 
Vanwege de lineariteit verwacht ik dezelfde percentages, en omdat t een ouwe haspel is wil ik m ook nog ff warm stoken.

wordt vervolgd

----------


## -Bart-

De kabel van 40 meter zou 60mOhm in weerstand stijgen, als dit een gevolg van de temperatuur zou zijn dan zou dit een tempertuurstijging van nog geen halve graad betekenen. Niet erg overtuigend.

Je compleet onozele opmerkingen over meetfouten en significantie terzijde.
a) De keuze van een fase aangesneden last is ongustig, je meting is danwel truerms, maar leidt tot meer meetfouten dan met gewone ohmse belasting
b) Een beetje amperetang heeft een meetfout van 1%,plus een aantal digits. Een verschilmeting van 20mA heeft dan een meetfout van ruim 100%.
c) Je zegt dat je enkele tienden van volts mist, betekent dit dat je de spanning voor en na de kabel hebt gemeten? En niet over de kabel zelf? Anders had je die spanning in een lagerbereik en dus beter kunnen meten, en niet in het laatste digit.(Wat trouwens betekent dat de lengte in bovenstaande berekening verdubbeld moeten worden en dat de temperatuursverhoging nog geen 0,2 graden zou zijn.) Dit zou betekenen dat je een verschil berekent van twee verschillen van metingen die in de buurt liggen van de nauwkeurigheid van je meter. Met als gevolg een meetfout van 10tallen tot 100tallen procenten. Maw bovenstaande meting is goedbedoelde pseudo-wetenschappelijk gelul van de overbekende dronken aardbei. Pak uw leerboek mbo-meettechniek maar weer eens tevoorschijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

60mOhm komt van 14 graden, uit zowel binas als mijn ouwe natuurkundeboeken : 4,3 mOhm per graad.

Verder niet als je de meting 2 x doet, en dezelfde waarden eruit haalt.
DWZ 1 x afgerolt meten, 1 x opgerold meten, 1 x af en weer 1 x op. De onderlinge waarden scheelden van deze meting verschilden niet, dus is er sprake van een reproduceerbare meting. 

En dan vervallen de toleranties, temeer daar er een verschilmeting gedaan wordt, met dezelfde meters (eentje voor, en eentje na de haspel) op dezelfde plaatsen. (wheatstone-filosofie!)
De amperetang op de last heeft niet bewogen oid, en gaf 2x dezelfde 0,02 A minder aan. 

Haffmans-Schrage-Zoete 1+2 genoeg?? 

Aardbeien kweken doe je zelf maar. 
Je vergeet dat we bij de haspel niet de ideale bifilaire wikkeling hebben, en daardoor toch echt wel wat zelfinductie vormen.

Of het nou aan die temeratuur ligt ( lijkt me sterk , in die paar seconden dat ik gemeten heb) of aan de zelfinductie heb ik ook niet vermeld, ik constateer alleen dat ik een bijna 5% hogere spanningsval heb.
En ik constateerde ook dat mijn net niet helemaal lekker hard is.

----------


## test12

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Bij continue stromen heb je dan ook weer minder last dan bij wisselende vermogens ( sub-versterker, oid) wegens die zelfinductie, die weer een tegenstroom  opwekt, en verder is een zelfinductie stroom een stroom die zijn eigen ontstaan tegenwerkt, maar die wordt wel weer als Mee-stroom-opwekker in de retourleiding gezien, kortom : het is niet zo eenvoudig.



Wat te denken van bovengenoemde "dertiende wet van Mac", dat is zeker niet zo eenvoudig :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

gr. Herman

----------


## Tiemen

Ik wacht nog steeds op de verklaring wat die kookplaat nu precies terzake doet... Het wordt keer op keer gekker voor woorden.

----------


## laserguy

> citaat: Ik wacht nog steeds op de verklaring wat die kookplaat nu precies terzake doet... Het wordt keer op keer gekker voor woorden.



Dan zul je lang mogen wachten vrees ik want diegene die die kookplaat er heeft bijgesleurd beseft nu ondertussen wel dat het zinloos was.

----------


## -Bart-

Jij met je milliohms! Je hebt zelfs mij op het verkeerde been gezet :Frown: 





> citaath tiemen : ik heb hier 4,3 e-3 per kelvin staan .
> Met ander worden , een weerstand van 1 ohm neemt bij temeratuurstijging van 1 graad 4,3 milliohm toe. Uitgaande van zuiver koper, etc....



Klopt voor geen meter, weerstand neemt tussen de 0,39% en 0,43% per graad kelvin toe. dus een R stijging van 5% heeft een T stijging van ruim 1 graad als oorzaak.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp afgesloten.
Keer op keer wordt bewezen dat de einsteins alhier niet op normale manier met elkaar kunnen discussieren.

Slot door mod.

----------

